# Ubuntu Installation hängt fest



## Stryke7 (4. Februar 2015)

*Ubuntu Installation hängt fest*

Hallo zusammen,

meine Installation von Ubuntu Studio bleibt leider immer am gleichen Punkt hängen. Der Status dabei ist "Installationsprotokolle werden kopiert". 

Ich kann nichts tun,  wenn ich den PC neu starte ist das System danach nicht lauffähig. GRUB gibt dann zurück, ich solle ein bootfähiges Medium einlegen.


Weiß hier jemand eine Lösung? 

Vielen Dank und guten Abend,  oder guten Morgen,  ganz nach eurem Tagesrythmus.


----------



## Jimini (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ubuntu Installation hängt fest*

Installierst du von einem USB-Laufwerk oder von einem optischen Datenträger?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ubuntu Installation hängt fest*



Jimini schrieb:


> Installierst du von einem USB-Laufwerk oder von einem optischen Datenträger?
> 
> MfG Jimini



Von einem USB-Stick auf eine per USB angeschlossene Festplatte.  

Das Problem tritt bei jedem erneuten Versuch auf.  Wenn ich ihm nun sage dass er von dem Laufwerk starten soll, antwortet er:  "Select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device".   Danach werde ich nun mal online suchen ...     Aber ich verstehe trotzdem nicht, wieso die Installation dort immer kleben bleibt.


----------



## Jimini (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ubuntu Installation hängt fest*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Das Problem tritt bei jedem erneuten Versuch auf.  Wenn ich ihm nun sage dass er von dem Laufwerk starten soll, antwortet er:  "Select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device".   Danach werde ich nun mal online suchen ...     Aber ich verstehe trotzdem nicht, wieso die Installation dort immer kleben bleibt.


Versuche es sonst mal, ob es funktioniert, wenn du von CD / DVD installierst. Die Fehlermeldung, laut welcher das System kein Boot Device finden kann, rührt daher, dass erst ganz am Ende der Ubuntu-Installation der Bootmanager installiert wird. Startest du vorher neu, passiert das nicht und das System ist nicht bootfähig.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ubuntu Installation hängt fest*

Ich habe das Problem umgehen können, indem ich die Platte nun direkt intern angeschlossen habe.  Tatsächlich ist das System dann bootfähig. 
Ich habe es trotzdem nochmal neu installiert, auch dann bleibt die Installation am gleichen Punkt hängen.

Allerdings bin ich kurz davor in die Tischkante zu beißen ...  Es läuft mieser als Windows 95:

-Maus funktioniert so gut wie garnicht.  Sobald ich ein Fenster öffne, kann ich die Maus zwar noch bewegen, es werden aber keinerlei Tastenklicks mehr angenommen. 
-Tastatur funktioniert eingeschränkt.  Trotz deutscher Einstellung wird sie auf Englisch interpretiert, Multimediatasten etc funktionieren nicht.
-Grafik funktioniert quasi nicht, das System friert alle paar Minuten ein.  Teilweise mit der Fehlermeldung "GPU Lockup". 

Da weder Ein- noch Ausgabegeräte richtig funktionieren UND das System alle paar Minuten abschmiert, ist es wirklich schwierig da irgendwas dran zu machen. 

Ich bin kurz davor es wieder rauszuschmeißen.  Als Emulation ist die Performance zwar mies, aber wenn Windows die Hardwareverwaltung übernimmt funktioniert es wenigstens ...


----------



## DKK007 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ubuntu Installation hängt fest*

Auf welcher Hardware läuft es denn?
Bei mir lief Linux immer besser als Windows.


----------



## Jimini (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ubuntu Installation hängt fest*

Hast du mal ein "normales" Ubuntu ausprobiert?
Dass das System dermaßen instabil und fehlerhaft läuft, ist natürlich alles andere als hinnehmbar, daher würde ich es zunächst mit einem Standard-Ubuntu versuchen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ubuntu Installation hängt fest*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Auf welcher Hardware läuft es denn?
> Bei mir lief Linux immer besser als Windows.



Auf der Hardware aus meiner Signatur, so ungefähr.




Jimini schrieb:


> Hast du mal ein "normales" Ubuntu ausprobiert?
> Dass das System dermaßen instabil und fehlerhaft läuft, ist natürlich alles andere als hinnehmbar, daher würde ich es zunächst mit einem Standard-Ubuntu versuchen.
> 
> MfG Jimini



Werde ich gleich mal tun ...   Ich habe vorhin testweise mal mit dem normalen Kernel gebootet, aber auch der lief nicht stabil. (Ubuntu Studio hat einen alternativen Echtzeitkernel, beim Start kann man die beiden auswählen)


Ich habe mal im Softwarecenter den nvidia-current Treiber installiert,  ist danach aber leider wieder abgeschmiert. 

Übrigens funktioniert eine andere Maus interessanterweise fast ohne Probleme,  jedenfalls die Grundfunktionalität (ohne Sondertasten) ist gegeben. In der aktuellen Installation wird auch die Tastatur richtig erkannt, so dass ich mittlerweile zumindest ein bisschen was probieren kann.  Leider läuft es bisher maximal eine Viertelstunde lang ...   Und etwas seltsam ist, dass er bisher nach jedem Neustart die Einstellung für die zwei Bildschirme "vergisst".  

Als erstes muss ich aber die Ursache für die ständigen Abstürze finden.  Ich bastel mal mit verschiedenen Grafiktreibern rum und bereite schonmal ein normales Ubuntu-Live-System vor.  Habt ihr noch gute Ideen?






Edit, 00:12Uhr:

Ubuntu 14.04. als Live-System hängt sich nach durchschnittlich 2-3min Laufzeit auf.


Edit,  04:37Uhr:

So, offensichtlich läuft es jetzt.  Scheinbar ist die Wahl des richtigen Grafiktreibers ein sehr heikles Thema, der mit der neuesten Seriennummer (welcher nicht(!) derjenige ist, welcher als "current" gekennzeichnet ist),  läuft nun schon mehrere Stunden ohne Absturz. 

Auch die restlichen Probleme bekomme ich langsam in den Griff.   Ich habe für die Maus nach einer Anleitung eine Konfig Datei geschrieben, die wohl die Maustasten neu belegt.  Dabei werden grundsätzlich drei Tasten außer Betrieb genommen, die wohl die Probleme verursachen (weiß leider nicht genau, welche das nun waren).  Mal gucken ob das richtig funktioniert.  Dadurch kann ich hoffentlicht auch die Daumenwalze zum horizontalen Scrollen konfigurieren.  Muss nur gucken, wie ich die zum laufen kriege  

Tastatur funkioniert nun auch.  Mit dem echtzeitkritischen Kernel funktioniert die Lautstärkeeinstellung spürbar flotter als unter Windows. 


Das einzige was ich jetzt noch vermisse, ist eine SSD     Seltsam, das erste mal seit drei Jahren wieder mit einem System auf HDD zu arbeiten,  man hat die ganze Zeit das Gefühl es wäre halb kaputt. 


Ich werde jetzt mal versuchen, ein Video zu bearbeiten und zu rendern.  Das war der ursprüngliche Sinn, weshalb ich Ubuntu Studio nicht länger in einer virtuellen Maschine betreiben wollte,  und dürfte auch gleich ein sehr umfangreicher Belastungstest werden.   Ich erzähl euch dann, wie das Ergebnis war  


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe,  besonders dir,  Jimini 



Edit 12:24:

Mittlerweile scheint das System stabil zu laufen, auch wenn der Kernel hin und wieder noch Fehlermeldungen ausspuckt.  Die sind aber offensichtlich schon wohl bekannt.
Maus funktioniert nun auch endlich, wenn auch nicht mit vollem Umfang der sonstigen Tasten. 

Werde gleich mal den versprochenen Test mit längeren Renderaufgaben machen.


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ubuntu Installation hängt fest*

Also irgendwie verstehe ich nicht so richtig, wie kdenlive in Ubuntu Arbeitsspeicher nutzt.  In der virtuellen Maschine waren die 5GB RAM beim Rendern von großen Videodateien 60-80GB  ziemlich voll ausgelastet.  Nun habe ich es fest installiert, und es nutzt von 16GB verfügbaren Speicher nur 3GB.  Ausgelagert wird dabei garnichts.  Zu dem scheint es auch unterm Strich eine ganze Ecke langsamer zu laufen. 

Kapier ich gerade nicht.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ubuntu Installation hängt fest*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Also irgendwie verstehe ich nicht so richtig, wie kdenlive in Ubuntu Arbeitsspeicher nutzt.  In der virtuellen Maschine waren die 5GB RAM beim Rendern von großen Videodateien 60-80GB  ziemlich voll ausgelastet.  Nun habe ich es fest installiert, und es nutzt von 16GB verfügbaren Speicher nur 3GB.  Ausgelagert wird dabei garnichts.  Zu dem scheint es auch unterm Strich eine ganze Ecke langsamer zu laufen.
> 
> Kapier ich gerade nicht.


Ich glaub du hast versehentlich die 32Bit Variante erwischt.


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ubuntu Installation hängt fest*



Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Ich glaub du hast versehentlich die 32Bit Variante erwischt.



Kann nicht sein, ich hab die gleiche ISO verwendet wie in der Emulation.  Und die trägt eindeutig ein "amd64" im Namen. Das System sollte also in 64bit laufen.

Kann ich irgendwie nachschauen, welche Version der Anwendung installiert ist?


----------

